# Picked up my new baby but worried



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I picked up my little Pia last night and she is amazing. I am already head over heels in love. She did wonderfully overnight in her crate, cried to let me know she had to go potty and hasn't had a single accident. I am worried though as the breeder, who is amazing, let me know that she has some concerns about her being a little "off" She did have to help the mom deliver her two puppies. Pia was much smaller than her brother at birth. He is charting well over 6 pounds and she was charting about 4. She is currently 10 weeks old. The breeder said that she noticed she seems to be a bit clumsy and on a couple occasions, kind of tilted her head back when being held upside down. She told me to hold off on paying her and watch her for a few days just incase I notice something wrong and she would take her back or I could choose to keep her. I have already decided to keep her as I love her to bits. I have noticed that she kind of stumbles sometimes, seems a bit uncoordinated and she is tiny but other than that, she seems playful and pretty normal. I'm just praying she is ok. The vet did not notice anything wrong with her at her health certificate exam but my breeder just said she felt something might be off but she's hoping to be wrong. I will post pics later =)


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That's so wonderful. Youre in love hihi <3 hope everything goes well with your little princess. Please post a picture!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How old is she? What does she weigh now?


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

So glad you got to bring her home will be sending my prayers your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

She is 10 weeks old. I'm going to bring her by the office later today to weigh her but I would guess she's probably around a pound or so. My first chi, which happens to be her half brother I got at 6 months old, and my second was huge from birth and now weighs almost 9 pounds, so it may be that I'm just not used to having a tiny puppy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't want to alarm you, but at 10 weeks old their coordination is pretty good. She shouldn't be stumbling, or tilting her head back without reason. Does her head seem large in size, or her eyes setting east/west? 

I would pick up some nutrical. Could be bouts of hypoglycemia. Give her 3 pea sized globs a day. First thing in the morning, mid day, and right before bed. Make sure she is eating well. If you are free feeding, it might be better for now to feed 4 small meals a day. 

Keep us posted. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like she is a sweetie. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Does she fall over when she walks? Do her back legs move one after the other like normal?


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Her head doesn't appear any larger than normal for her size. Her eyes are not offset, but she does seem to hold them squinty sometimes and they are mattering quite a bit. She is tearing butt around the house chewing on my shoe and playing like crazy. She doesn't flat out fall over when she's walking, sometimes it's like she loses her balance and stumbles to one side a bit. The breeder said she was doing it more when she was small and seems to be growing out of it. So far she is going potty normal and hasn't had a single accident in the house.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a concern in my mind about a liver shunt or hydrocephalus. My other thought was possible oxygen depravation at birth since the mom was having trouble getting them out. I'm going to have my vet take a look at her when I go to work Monday. I had been leaving dry food out for her and mixing in some canned food twice a day. She eats very little at a time. I picked up some nutri cal today and will start giving her that.


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

I will post a more current photo as soon as I can get it to upload


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

She is very cute  hope someone can help you and figure out what her condition is. In Norway I think it's called a MR...to see what the brain looks like, I think maybe it's called that in The us/uk too... :S haha I'm such a blond lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She appears perfectly normal. Maybe she just loses her balance for no reason of concern. I was thinking hydrocephalus, but she doesn't have the "look." That doesn't mean she might not have it, but it's normally apparent. Could be she's just having low sugar drops due to lots of play. I'd try the nutrical, and follow up with the vet. She's darling!


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of her from today


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I wouldn't worry, but keep nutrical in the house, just in case..along with pedialyte. Clumsy is all in the perception...puppies are clumsy, especially on non-carpeted surfaces. Some are clumsy on carpeted surfaces.... Upside down????


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Haha...by upside down I meant on her back tummy side up =)


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

alphioz said:


> I have a concern in my mind about a liver shunt or hydrocephalus. My other thought was possible oxygen depravation at birth since the mom was having trouble getting them out. I'm going to have my vet take a look at her when I go to work Monday. I had been leaving dry food out for her and mixing in some canned food twice a day. She eats very little at a time. I picked up some nutri cal today and will start giving her that.


You mentioning you feed her twice a day you should feed 4 times a days small meals she's a puppy not an adult.


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I've just got two little girls and one of them sound very similar to little Pia. She was the smallest of the litter, the vets did not even see her in the scan so when she appeared it was a big surprise. We got both pups Shaniqua and Sadie from the same litter. Sadie is the runt which reminds me of your chi. She is half the size of her sister, much more cuddly and quiet, I wouldn't call it falling over but her legs do often slide out from under her, but one of her legs is the size of my pinky finger so I really don't find it that strange just kind of loses her balance. Sadie is a lot more puppy like. Shaniqua is more playful always running about exploring getting into stuff adventuring where as Sadie is more sleepy cuddly and just wants to lay there, but never whingy or crying. I think she just needs lots of rest in order to grow and catch up. I would also suggest puppy milk at that age, Sadie seems to enjoy the milk a lot more then Shaniqua. Shaniqua is definatly stronger and growing faster then Sadie. When they were weighed at the vet last week Sadie was only 1kg and Shaniqua 2kg so a very big difference in pups from the same litter. You might just have the runt of the litter and her reactions aren't that of a normal pup her age because she is a few weeks behind. Hope u find out everything is fine x


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Pia is very darling. Hope all is well!!


----------



## alphioz (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry, I think I made it sound confusing before...I usually leave dry food out for her all the time...I meant in addition, I mix in canned food twice a day to breakfast meal and dinner meal. She does get a lunch meal too just no canned.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Pia is just darling! I agree with T, and it's probably just her being a puppy. Especially if the breeder said she's getting better with age as well. I would check with the vet, but not worry too much


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is so beautiful. Pia is blessed to have u she looks happy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is so beautiful I hope all is well with her.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

She is so cute! It is love at first site with these sweeties, hoping all is fine with little Pia! 
I know that we went through hoops to get our little Lily 5 weeks ago....after meeting her and spending 1/2 hr. with the little munchkin. They capture your heart!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is adorable! I was thinking that maybe her Conformation could be off in a manner where maybe her legs could be a bit straight or longer on front than back or something as such. I was watching a video of a cat that they built sort of a pulley for so she would learn to walk because her legs were abnormally long and straight so she was off balance. It just came to mind when I read this, ofcourse she was VERY off balance and drug her back in most of the time but I thought maybe a milder variation of this could cause a dog to be a bit more clumbsy?


----------

